# Hydroponics or Aeroponics



## google (Jul 28, 2006)

What do you say on Airoponics and foggers, and if you have inexpensive store. 

I found one store that I understood that she is very inexpensive, dependable, and she has exclusive new model (v2). 

the store is :www.AiroSale.com/ 


thanks 

google


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 1, 2006)

HI Google..

I know 2 people who have tried the foggers and failed. The plants died because of the growers lack of experience and attention to the plants needs

But, that being said, I think they are GREAT. I myself would probably not have a problem using them and would recommend giving them a try. 

iloveyou

As long as you have quailty meters (ppm and PH) growing aeroponics is the way to GO!


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 10, 2006)

Well here goes my first post...  

Airoponics is the way to go. Imo. Never gets too wet or too dry unless your pump goes out. I had that problem but cought it within a day. It rotted the roots but I think I used some hydrozime(sp) to bring the roots back to the right color. All in all it came out great. Nice football sized buds of WW. The roots were over 8 ft long!! Low maintanance. Just make sure you change your sprayers once a month and you will be fine. Its a little hard to do a large quanity. My roommate and I grew 125 plants and boy was it a beast of a system. I would use 10+ gallons a day. 

I teamed up with another friend and we are using soil now. My friend is dead set on the tast of dirt (and he is funding most of it) so im stuck with dirt for 2 more crops. Its a little safer I guess cause we dont have to worry about losing the whole crop if something goes wrong. I just hate it cause things take longer to happen than the water. And its a pain in the ass to hand water a couple hundred plants every other day. SHIT Man im stoned and went off topic. 

I started out with rockwool and an eb and flow. Flood and drain or whatever. I liked it at the time (10 years ago) but I had a problem with the rockwool getting too wet. My cheap timer's minimum time was 30 sec a day and it just flooded everything. I really cant blame anything but not having it set up right. But now days there is a few more mediums out there to work with. 

The problem with those systems/dirt imo is (I may be wrong here, but it makes since) that you water and what just happend? You flooded it. It starts drying out and now its growing good. Ok now its dry and time to water again. So its starving for water. Unless you are on your toes and maybe using a small system it can be managed. But something is prolly gonna be dry. So only got 1/3 of growth in a since. Anyways my point is when you use an airoponics it is always the perfect amount of air/water ratio. It never stops growing. 

Well its 3am and I could go on and on but I need to go to work at 10 so. Good luck with whatever you decide! 

ps. Admins, Wheres the spell checker? You know stoners cant spell.


----------



## ViRedd (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, WM ...

Hope all is going well with you. I have a question ... what was the timing intervals for the sprayers? I mean, how long on and how long off? I just picked up my aero unit from the hydro store today and the hydro guy says five minutes on and five minutes off. Is that correct?? Thanks ...

Vi


----------



## Widow Maker (Sep 20, 2006)

I just left mine running all the time. Lol, I didnt know you were supposed to turn them off.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Redd,

It depends on ... or shall I say these are some factors to consider

1. the system
2. plant size
3. lights on or off
4. room temp

IE - when the plants are small and the sprayers are hitting the cloning medium (rockwool) you definitley don't want the sprayers on all the time.. this could lead to stem rought...

picture of your system ??? or a link ?

congrats on the new system!!!! you must be stoked

iloveyou


----------



## ViRedd (Sep 22, 2006)

Stoked indeed! I put the rooted babies into the system yesterday and 18 hours later the roots are showing through the net pots on three of the plants. Man, aero is like super turbo rocket ship growing. 

Vi


----------



## ViRedd (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes, and thanks for the responses. I'm getting between one and two inches of growth per day now. Here's a link to a picture of my system. The only difference is that I ordered a blank lid and drilled six holes for 3" net pots instead of the 14, five inch pots that are standard. I've grown in the same unit for five years now, but it was set up for Deep Water Culture (DWC). 

Buy Turbogarden Aeroponic Hydroponics Grow Systems Here!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Redd,

How about some pictures of the custom system..?  

cheers


----------



## dcyans (Oct 11, 2006)

Those foggers a huge waste of money! One can build a perfectly ultra efficient aero using sprayers that won't clog for just under $100 with all the bells and whistles! I'll reiterate the key to success in aero is high volume low pressure *not high pressure low volume*.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Oct 12, 2006)

hi DC..
have you built an aero system that we can take a peak at?

cheers


----------



## dcyans (Oct 12, 2006)

Well ya! No time now though maybe later (this evening).


----------



## dcyans (Oct 13, 2006)

Here are some pics from a customer in Holland which uses the AeroMaids, they are self-draining. Everything is reuseable so there is no waste except for of course nutrient solution. They have had 6 four foot plants in the five gallon reservoirs with some added maintenance but yields were great.


----------



## burningthehousedown (Nov 3, 2006)

google said:


> What do you say on Airoponics and foggers, and if you have inexpensive store.
> 
> I found one store that I understood that she is very inexpensive, dependable, and she has exclusive new model (v2).
> 
> ...


if you are dead set on a fogger try this for about ten percent of the price of that thing. I just got one of these in the mail today, so we will see how it goes with so many others failing with fogging aero setups.
NUTRAMIST 3 Head Fog Module @ FUTUREGARDEN.COM in action: Nutramist - Welcome to the new revolution in Hydroponics.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey BURNING downthe house,

How did it all work out?


----------



## zoob (Nov 9, 2006)

This is a nice how to aero setup Grow Marijuana FAQ, Cannabis cultivation - marijuana growing tips & photos


----------



## Mockery (Nov 15, 2006)

Anything under 10 microns is almost instantly absorbed by the roots. Check my blog "High on Tech". I'm about to try both.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Nov 16, 2006)

Ilook forward to the LED grow!!!!!

iloveyou


----------



## Mariju (Nov 18, 2006)

Tabasco Peper Fog Trials


----------

